# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Truth about Ostarine

## ptomacbass

Has anyone other than Warlord seen hair loss on Ostarine?  Everywhere else I look people say it is impossible?  Any thoughts?  Would be great to get a concrete answer.

----------


## Odam

Hey mate, no personal experience sorry, but research says higher or extended use can accelerate hair loss. But I think the trick here is dose at which you take it; as Ostarine would be extraordinarily advantageous when taken in low doses, but after a certain point, its side effects could quickly outweigh benefits.

----------


## ptomacbass

Is there any general consensus on 10mg?

----------

